# What would you do?



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a doe that I just love. She is only 2 this April and due in April with her second pregnancy. I only recently acquired her, about 6 months ago. She came to me with really bad feet. I have done all I am able to help her out. I have to trim her feet roughly every 2-3 weeks just to keep her on her feet. I took her to the vet to get checked out and to have the vet trim her feet, just to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong. The vet implied putting her down after she kids, saying there isn't anything more she or I could do. I have never "culled" an animal before. I talked to my husband and he said he could handle it if we had to. I know this is just the hard side of livestock.... but I don't like it. Is trimming hooves every 2 weeks something you would do? Or would you cull the doe? If so, when would you do it? After the kids were through nursing? If not, how would you manage it? I don't think I should ever breed her again. She is so uncomfortable. I feel awful .


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Can you post pictures of her feet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes please, I trim several herds for different people and have fixed some really messed up feet.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

I have some, but many came out blurry. I can take more tomorrow if these aren't sufficient. It has changed some, but I can't seem to correct what is going on. I think I actually did better than the vet... she only trimmed the sidewalls :/


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

There is no reason to cull, her feet are pretty nice looking after they were trimmed.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

I seriously don't know what on earth just happened to the pictures. I downloaded 5 different ones, but it posted all crazy. I'll try from my laptop tomorrow.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would trim the toe a bit more but other than that they look good.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't really know what to do, she goes from trimmed to not walking on her front feet in the matter of two weeks usually, sometimes three. She will walk on her hind legs and front elbows. It makes me feel so bad. She seems to be in pain.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

What breed is she? She may just be extremely uncomfortable and isn't wanting to be up on her feet a lot because she is heavy and very pregnant. Guinen, the pretty girl in my profile picture, gets like that in the last couple of months of pregnancy.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

These photos are prior to trimming. I am trimming her again tomorrow, so I will take some before and after. Thanks for all current and future advice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't tell anything from the bottom of her foot I need- 
Outside from ground level not looking down at it. 
Front and back from ground level 
Inside from ground level 

At least one front foot and one back, try to include the ankle up to her dewclaws.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Tenacross you've helped me so much. Can you chime in?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

She is a LaMancha, and such a doll. She started doing this just after she was bread, even before the weight gain. Maybe she was just tired? I don't know. I don't want to loose her, I hope this is just due to the pregnancy. She is HUGE now, and still has two months to go! She is an excellent producer, giving me nearly two gallons a day as a first freshiner. I am looking forward to see what she gives this year. Lord willing, you're right about the walking thing, and I am just overreacting!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks! I will get more tomorrow and post them before I trim, so I don't blotch it!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well well well, look at that @intrepid-dreamer, a Nubian sourced LaMancha with Frosty Martin feet... We can fix this.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

lhorning said:


> Or would you cull the doe?



Feel free to cull her, and send her my way.
:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Well well well, look at that @intrepid-dreamer, a Nubian sourced LaMancha with Frosty Martin feet... We can fix this.


She is a pretty girl! Her feet do not look too bad to me.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

What are you currently providing for a mineral supplement, and what are you feeding? Your minerals can have a huge impact also on hoof health, and grains as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

@intrepid-dreamer

Remember Frosty Martin, the Nubian sgch buck that was IAed to almost the entire gene pool of does? 
His daughters were used to breed up LaMancha as well. 
What would happen if you trimmed the large inner toe to match the upright outer toe from the bottom? 
Guinen has the same feet.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

@goathiker, I knew his influence was profound among Nubians... I did know LaManchas had an open herdbook for a while... didn't know the interconnection between the two!

Just for fun, here's the adga link for Hallcienda Frosty Marvin:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N000181594


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

@goathiker 
I remember him. I didn't realize he got used with the lamancha's also. 
That's what I do with Guinen's feet. I trim her about every 4 weeks, depending on how fast her hooves are growing, and I keep her inside toes trimmed a little shorter than the outside toes. I try to keep them as flat as possible to give her an upright stance on those feet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unless she is an awful doe, I wouldn't put her down just because she needs her feet trimmed frequently. She looks like a really nice doe.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

lhorning can I use this thread to educate as well as help? 
If so, I will fire up the computer tomorrow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would definitely not put her down. I had a doe with hooves that looked exactly the same as what you pictured, I trimmed her monthly.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I will be following this thread because my new doe has similar curly toes and I'd like to know how to n manage them. She's a toggenburg tho'


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Einhorn said:


> I will be following this thread because my new doe has similar curly toes and I'd like to know how to n manage them. She's a toggenburg tho'


Toggenburgs are also known for having these same type of hoof problems. Part of that is because they can be very sensitive to not getting enough minerals to help support hoof health.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm really glad you came here to ask, some of the advice some veterinarians are giving people is getting ridiculous. 

I don't see any reason to put her down because of this, they really aren't even that bad to be honest. I would be having to put down a lot of my own goats, if that were the case. 

I would be more curious if there's some other reason for her not wanting to stand. Heavy with babies comes to mind, as the least problematic.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I would not put her down. I have two does right now that came to me with horrendous hooves. I trim them every couple weeks in hope of correcting them. They aren't messed up from genetics, just from neglect. I've been correcting taxi's for about a year now. I'll see if I can find pics.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Not great pics but these were taxi's hooves when I got her. They were way over grown and almost looked like she had foundered. It looked at lot worse from the bottom but I unfortunately don't have any pics.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

@Ihorning did you see my previous question about feed and minerals?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes please! @goathiker It's not the trimming frequently that is the problem, I don't mind that. I love this doe, she is my favorite. The problem is that it doesn't seem to help, I feel like she is getting much worse! I have called EVERY farrier around, they either won't come to my town, or don't do goats. The vet who raises goats can't help me beyond a basic trimming. And it breaks my heart to see an animal in pain. One of her rear legs is beginning to twist. The vet mentioned that she believes that she did founder.... is that the right word? She said that she probably had gotten into some grain and gorged herself, and I don't remember the rest. She is a sly one, and can open latches, lol. So I can definitely see that happening. Sorry for the hopeless rant. I'm just so sad. I hope you guys can talk me down! But I see why you wanted pictures on flat ground, it really shows the problems, and the last photos didn't. It actually(if you can't tell) has me freaking out more. I'm worried she won't even get through her pregnancy on these legs.  Stay tuned for a bunch of pictures! And thank you all so much!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh yes! Sorry I forgot to mention @intrepid-dreamer . She has free choice minerals(Manna Pro) I copper bolus. I just got my order in of BoSi. I know that 10 days prior to kidding is recommended, but should I also do it now? I give about 2 flecks of first cut alfalfa for 3 does per day, and free choice forage hay. Umm.. I dunno if I'm forgetting anything.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Also I give grain when lactating. It's made by scratch and peck. I mix it with Date pellets.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Hopefully these come through okay. I'm going to post a few at a time.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Hopefully I didn't end up with doubles this time!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She does not need to be put down. Those look like they can be fixed pretty easy. People see will help you. Even if they couldn’t be fixed I still wouldn’t put her down. I once bought a OLD goat, I don’t think she ever had her feet trimmed in her life! I could never fix them her body had already adjusted to being messed up I believe. She wasn’t the fastest goat and you couldn’t stand to look from the knee down but she lived 6 very happy years after I got her.
But honestly I think with some help here and some time she will be just fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't put her down, the overgrown side needs to be trimmed down at the toe area, so it helps with the really bent hoof on the opposite side, to be able to come back to correct position.
With the long toe here, it is conflicting and causing issues with the other hoof side.

You always want a flat and even surface when trimming equally on the bottom of both hooves, straight across, never have one longer than the other.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

What would I do? I'd be getting a new vet, that one clearly does not like goats. I have one or two in my herd look similar but do just fine. Watch after she has the kids, bet they don't bother her then.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

More copper would be good, I think.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness--this is NOT that bad. I have a Boer/Nubian mix doe I raised from the bottle--she is almost five. A year and a half ago when I bred her, the buck broke her leg the first day in the pen with her. It was a complicated three part fracture. The vet fixed her up and she was on stall rest for 9 months--three of those with her entire front left leg casted-- and she had beautiful twins to boot! The hoof on that leg looked so much worse than this due in part to her walking a little lopsided and also pitching a fit when we tried to trim her because she did not want that leg messed with. I think it will be another several months before we have it looking "normal" but definitely worth the extra time we put into trimming her. I also have some fast growers that we have to trim frequently, an although I know that is considered a bad trait, it is not worth culling an otherwise sound animal for something a simple as a little extra trimming.

If you do decide to cull her, please post first. I am sure someone will be willing to take her. If you are in Texas, I will be happy to give her a good home with my rescues.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I already claimed "First Culling"!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I claim second!


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

I wouldn’t cull her. Poor girls feet have just been neglected. I have a LaMancha with bad feet and we trim her 1x week. Everytime we trim her feet get a bit better, but we are still correcting. 

I’ll take her too! You should “cull” your useless vet


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

You should "cull" your useless vet[/QUOTE]
Good idea! :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> You should "cull" your useless vet


Good idea! :haha:[/QUOTE] :haha:


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I am no pro but it looks like the toes need to be trimmed back and shorten up. I trim with goat trimmers and then use a horse rasp to level the foot and remove rough hard spots if necessary. This foot looks to me like it has long toes that could be trimmed back quite a lot. Stand her up on her feet. I want to know your perspective Mariarose and Goathiker. ??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes that's right, she needs trimmed way back and she needs to go up on her toes more. 
The ones that are curled need the long walls taken way down.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On every single foot the outside toe is longer than the inside toe. That is why they are twisting. You want them even and upright.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok. End of discussion. Send her to me. She is adorable.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you all! I'm feeling so much better, but so much more stupid, haha. I really wish I had one of you close to help me out. It seems silly, but I'm thankful that I get to learn this right out of the gate with a difficult case. I appreciate each and every one of you, and the wisdom you so freely share with us. I will work on that outside wall @goathiker and I will bolus again @mariarose . Do you guys think they should get a shot of BOSI now? Will it be safe to give again 10 days before kidding?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok, some things that you could add that would help her out with her hoof health, and overall health, is a cobalt block, Replenium Plus Gel, and up her copper. Its very important in helping to promote healthy feet. And something I read (somewhere) that I thought was interesting and good to know for the future, is if your dam is copper deficient well she is pregnant, the kids that are born tend to be born deficient, and you fight with more copper related problems with them. That includes bad hooves, poor growth, less parasite resistance, and you will constantly be fighting to get enough copper in them. I do not know if that is all true, but I have seen an awful lot of goats from people that don't copper bolus or provide any mineral supplement that are very unhealthy.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@wifeof1 you are actually the closest goatspot friend to me! I think your only about 2 hours away or so. Do you have LaManchas?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The first thing I would do is cut each outside toe down just about far as I could, both sides of these outside toe to keep it level


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't cut the inside toe at all, put it down and see how it looks


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

@goathiker and interpid-dreamer if you don't her I will give one of you my Houdini Lamancha Buck, what did you say........you don't need a buck....I,'m sure you do.......no really it's not a problem.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you @intrepid-dreamer .... gee, I hope that is not true. My most beautiful doeling(going to be a first freshiner this year) is from her. I bought two doelings first, then had the opportunity to by my favorites mom. Jasmine(mommy) has become my favorite.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ignore my horrible drawing talent 
Cut these toes


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@goathiker Thanks a bunch! That's exactly what I'll do. How about the heal? Should I be leaving that alone as well?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For now yes, let's change one thing at all time


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

lhorning said:


> @wifeof1 you are actually the closest goatspot friend to me! I think your only about 2 hours away or so. Do you have LaManchas?


Sort of. We just ate my fullblood buck. But I have a doe with his kids due tomorrow, and another due the 10th.
Where are you? 2 hours is pretty close.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Has this doe been tested for CAE?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes she has @keren I should have mentioned that!

@wifeof1 I'm ashamed to admit that I live in Hemet. Maybe Jasmine is brewing a new buck for you.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

keren said:


> Has this doe been tested for CAE?





lhorning said:


> Yes she has @keren I should have mentioned that!/QUOTE]
> Is she negative or positive?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmm that quoted wrong for some reason.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Dohh.... She is negative.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

That's wonderful!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Off topic but do I show as a staff member or a supporting member in your view?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

supporting member


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Same. I see supporting member.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No wonder...
Stealth moderator lol
Thanks


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

goathiker said:


> No wonder I don't get no respect... Stealth moderator lol
> Thanks


I was curious why yours didn't say staff member when they changed the format for everything


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

lhorning said:


> Yes she has @keren I should have mentioned that!
> 
> @wifeof1 I'm ashamed to admit that I live in Hemet. Maybe Jasmine is brewing a new buck for you.


Hemet is nice. Do you go to Toms for your hay? We could meet on shopping day.


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

I see no reason to cull personally. I would give her some more time. My buck had some pretty bad hooves and after 4 trims every two weeks and providing mineral blocks they were fine. I get the small apple flavored ones for horses. He loves them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Off topic but do I show as a staff member or a supporting member in your view?


You just haven't been added to the staff members list yet.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/members/?type=staff


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

We have a little progress! The battle is far from over, but I can see a difference already. Thank you @goathiker and everyone else! What do you think about her bad leg? Can we correct it over time, and fix the twisting? I feel like that is the only one that didn't look too much better, but then again, I don't expect anything miraculous from one trimming.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@wifeof1 I love my neighborhood, but Hemet as a whole is extremely dangerous, and not a good place to be. I feel like I have PTSD from the last two houses I lived in. You wouldn't believe the stories. Anyways... things are better now, but I look forward to moving out of state.

I'm not sure where Tom's is. I go to the local feed store two blocks from my house. Tractor supply as well. And then another feed store in Beaumont about 30 minutes away. It's super hard to get goat supplies. I usually have to order everything online.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well done. I really mean it. Don't forget about more copper.



lhorning said:


> What do you think about her bad leg? Can we correct it over time, and fix the twisting?


I'm interested in the answer to this as well.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you @mariarose ! I forgot to mention that I gave everyone a bolus this morning! As well as the selenium and vitamin E injection. I will be ordering the other supplements after I check the feed store, but usually end up having to order everything.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I still invite you to feel comfortable culling here in my direction... Not looking likely, is it?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol @mariarose Where do you live? I am hoping for lots of beautiful babies. I'm only supposed to have 4 goats, but I am not one to follow ALL the rules. I do plan on keeping Jasmine as long as possible. The idea of culling didn't even cross my mind until the vet mentioned it. And well, I tend to freak out sometimes! I'm glad you guys put my mind at ease. We'll see what April brings! Maybe a little doeling can find her way to your neck of the woods!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely looks better.

What does it look like between her hoof toes?
Splaying out, you may have excess growth between there. See left side picture below, overgrown and splay, look below there, to trim excess hoof growth.
That might need trimming too. 
Can you pick up her hoof and get a picture? If they are overgrown, trimming there will make them come together again.










When you pick up her hoof, is it a flat bottom equally on both hooves?
If one side is higher than the other, trim it flat. Next trimming session.
It may take a few trimmings and time. She may have to relearn to walk on them.
It may or may not correct, depends on how long she has been that way.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@toth boer goats. I did take a picture but forgot to post and ask about that. Yes, they do touch and I instinctively wanted to trim it, but I didn't want to mess things up again. So I took a picture, just to ask if I should trim it. I feel like the heal and inbetween the toes needs trimmed. Only the back feet do this, not the front.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That definitely needs trimming there, you want them to come together, so they don't splay out.

Do you have a pic of the front hooves?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

No, I didn't take one, but I take that first comment back. The front do touch slightly, but not as bad. I will work on that tomorrow and take more pictures then. I put the poor girl through so much this morning. I'd better give her a break.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goathiker, for whom I have deep, immense respect, seems to have a schedule on what to trim when, so I'm not keen on interfering with that.

I only want to say (when it fits in with the plan) that in my herd those heels would be coming down to earth. But again, I'm NOT messing with the plan, so wait until the people who know better give you the go ahead?


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay, so trim heals way down, when I get the go ahead? Sounds good to me. Same with the insides? @goathiker @mariarose Or should I do that now? I can take pictures again in two weeks, and you can tell me the next step?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sure that changing one thing at a time and letting her learn to walk again is good. Intrepid Dreamer, Goathiker, and Toth know more than I do. The person who helped me the most in my fumblings was @Tenacross My goats became different people after that.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

One of the best tools I've found for trimming heels and getting them level is a good, sharp hoof knife. Be careful with it because it's very easy to cut too deep or cut yourself (wear gloves!). Shave off a little at a time and don't go any deeper if you start to see pink. Try to keep your hoof knife level so you make a flat surface on those heels. You want to cut away all that dried-up, cracked sole that looks like it's sloughing. Hopefully with a little patient and consistent trimming your girl will improve with time. It's hard with her being pregnant. You may find during her last month of pregnancy that she's not able to stand comfortably on three legs any more, in which case you'll have to wait until after she kids to resume working on her hooves.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Ok, some things that you could add that would help her out with her hoof health, and overall health, is a cobalt block, Replenium Plus Gel,.


I'm not finding anything called Replenium plus gel. Can you please tell me where I can find it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@Damfino Thanks, I'll look into the knife. I don't know if I trust myself enough, haha. I'll see if I can find some YouTube videos on someone using one.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks @goathiker


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

While you're making out your order, you might get one of these too 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mini-rasp


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You can't find Replamin????

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Replamin-Gel-and-Replamin-Gel-Plus/498-200.html

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/vets-plus-replamin-gel-plus-300-cc-tube?rfk=1

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus

LOL Give your search engine the pink slip!

Be sure, if you buy a hoof knife, you get the one that matches your hand. They make them both for left handed and for right handed people.

Hoof knives are found in equine supplies.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Using a hoof knife


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

I love this thread. I have a goat whose hooves are overgrown and in need of a trim. I have been trying but can't seem to get it right. I even had someone come over and show me how to trim, yet I can't seem to straighten out her hooves. I had planned on getting a mini rasp soon, but mainly for my pigs hooves. Thank you all for the valuable information, my goat is due to kid tomorrow (but we know she will hold out until day 155) I'll trim her up once she drops her kids.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree. I  this thread


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use small hoof nippers




 and an Electric Hoof Knife.





So you can see, there are all kinds of tools. Keep trying and mastering, and you'll soon be unafraid of any hoof!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

mariarose said:


> You can't find Replamin????
> 
> http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Replamin-Gel-and-Replamin-Gel-Plus/498-200.html
> 
> ...


It was because of the spelling. There was a typo in the first message, I searched for it with the same spelling, so I was only getting some kind of toothpaste. I even suggested that Amazon start carrying the product with the misspelling when they couldn't find the product, lol.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

lhorning said:


> I even suggested that Amazon start carrying the product with the misspelling


LOL. They totally deserve it!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

goathiker said:


> While you're making out your order, you might get one of these too
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mini-rasp


I think that Jeffers ows you some kind of commission of my order, lol. I ended up getting everything I've been needing for kidding season plus what you guys told me to get!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeffers is good people.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep they are. 
My last order was $350


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

But I really needed those new creep feeders! lol


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

@goathiker You beat me, but not by much. I got my disbudding iron(probably the next thing I'll be hear freaking out over), my demasculinator(another thing that freaks me out), and my tattoo kit (not quite as scary as the other 2, but still sucks).


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I ordered my hoof knife from Jeffers and I love it. It's very sharp and has held its edge exceptionally well. I think it was this one: 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/jeffers-premium-hoof-knife

Eventually I'm going to get the mini hoof rasp and mini hoof nippers (for trimming scurs), but I could only afford one hoof tool last year so I sprang for the knife. It was a worthy purchase! Just be very careful. I cut myself pretty good last summer because I was too lazy to find my leather gloves. Big mistake! I'm pretty sure this is usually me:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so give her a couple days to stretch the tendons into their new length then, cut the heels. But never just cut the heels. The entire foot must remain level and at the proper angle. 
If you wait until Saturday, I'll help you with the angle with some pictures.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

lhorning said:


> What do you think about her bad leg? Can we correct it over time, and fix the twisting?


You did a great job. Trimming her feet a little at a time to give her a chance to relearn how to walk will go a long ways towards getting the twist back out of her leg. It has twisted from walking incorrectly for so long. She is also going to be walking funny right now because of the extra weight she is carrying around from being pregnant.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For now I would keep working on those outside toes until they are as short as the inside ones in every way, heel to toe tip. Then we'll start working the whole foot down and fix the angle.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Damfino said:


> I ordered my hoof knife from Jeffers and I love it. It's very sharp and has held its edge exceptionally well. I think it was this one:
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/jeffers-premium-hoof-knife
> 
> Eventually I'm going to get the mini hoof rasp and mini hoof nippers (for trimming scurs), but I could only afford one hoof tool last year so I sprang for the knife. It was a worthy purchase! Just be very careful. I cut myself pretty good last summer because I was too lazy to find my leather gloves. Big mistake! I'm pretty sure this is usually me:
> ...


Hahaha, so funny!
I wish I would have seen this before I placed my order. I might call them in the morning and see if they can add it to my order. Thanks !


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Okay, so give her a couple days to stretch the tendons into their new length then, cut the heels. But never just cut the heels. The entire foot must remain level and at the proper angle.
> If you wait until Saturday, I'll help you with the angle with some pictures.


Sounds good! I appreciate your help so much!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> You did a great job. Trimming her feet a little at a time to give her a chance to relearn how to walk will go a long ways towards getting the twist back out of her leg. It has twisted from walking incorrectly for so long. She is also going to be walking funny right now because of the extra weight she is carrying around from being pregnant.


Thank you. I will take any improvement I can get! I am so thankful I asked for advice, and I look forward to marching her into the vet to show her off after things turn around.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 4, 2015)

Oooops. Her feet don't look too bad at all, nothing a bit of time won't sought. But I'm with you re the pain – that's not right. If it comes and goes, especially after a trim I'd be concerned she has a pocket of infection tucked away. I'd give her a shot of antibiotics and look for a new vet that has good experience with goats. All the best for the gorgeous girl!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks @JennyB


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm following this because I'm clueless about hooves. I can trim them, but don't know how to get them to the right shape.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

I saw alot of mention on adding copper but wanted to note that zinc also helps hoof health. We had a wether who had some bad feet and our vet suggested adding zinc. It has done wonders for his hooves and coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


>


The goatmentor is what I watched before trimming my goats feet. I was scared but it ended up being super easy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

As well as the bad feet genetics, he passed on genes for extra teats. I had a daughter of his, my first Nubian in 1982, who came from his breeders farm. She was awesome. I bought a doeling granddaughter of his a couple of years ago because my first one was so great. This one had an extra teat and was flakey but a decent producer. Before I saw her, I didn't realize that there had been Frosty Marvin semen still around! Anyway, after I got her and found the extra teat, that's when I learned about the foot and extra teat problems. It broke my heart, but I sold her.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> It broke my heart, but I sold her.


It sounds like you made the right decision. Good for you. And well done, because sometimes this is really hard.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you use a hoof knife in the heel to toe direction or toe to heel? I've been considering one to make the frog areas flatter when I finish with the trimmers. I suppose I need to watch a few videos!


----------

